
People living in Texas border enclaves are unsure of future - iamjeff
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2018/01/30/feature/people-living-in-texas-border-enclaves-are-unsure-of-future/?utm_term=.e0df87d52003
======
coolspot
Some people like it to play on difficulty level “hard”.

